# Heinkel He219



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2014)

He219A-7 wrk nr 310193, built late in the war. The finish is RLM 76 (pale blue) undersides and sides, with RLM 75 (medium gray) uppers with an RLM 76 pattern superimposed. The fuselage cross is gray/white. It appears that an explosive charge was detonated in the cockpit before the airfield was evacuated (LEMB, 1st pic is a new find)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2014)

Restoration News: Heinkel He 219 Night Fighter | AirSpace


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 14, 2014)

Excellent pic that first one.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2015)

He 219A 1. NJG1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2015)

Great shot...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2015)

14 sept 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2015)

"Heinkel He219 production was centred on the company’s Vienna-Schwechat plant in Austria with fuselages coming from the Mielec factory in Poland. After the war the main airfield remained littered with wrecks of various airframes and these pictures were taken some 18 months after hostilities had ceased. Among the components is the tail of the V-3 prototype, the main wing for an He 219A-7 still in its jigs, and the incomplete fuselage forthe V-28 development aircraft, VO+BC, still on its wheeled transporter."








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kruegerrossi/13432578594/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2015)

Great shots.


----------



## Denniss (Jun 13, 2015)

Vienna was the development plant for the He 219 where they built prototypes and many of the 0-Series, by mid 44 the main/serial production was largely taken-over by the Rostock-Marienehe plant.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2017)

He 219A-1 of NJG 1, Munster-Handorf, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2017)

great Pic.


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)

Pdf on net


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 8, 2019)

Source?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

Foto Deutsche Luftwaffe: Nachtjager tip Heinkel He 219 Uhu Beuteflugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

Foto Deutsche Luftwaffe: Nachtjager tip Heinkel He 219 Uhu Beuteflugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2020)

Foto: Deutsches Flugzeug He 219 - A "Uhu" Nachtjäger Tarnung Radar Antennen FuG | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Efrem Ostrowsky family papers - Collections Search - United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

found at Innsbruck-Hötting and around Innsbruck-Reichenau made after 4 May 1945 by Efrem Ostrowski who donated in 1995 his album to the Museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

https://vif2ne.org/nvi/forum/files/Zaika/(120414235115)_trofej_he-219_kopiya.jpg

see Heinkel He219


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German He-219 "Owl" Night Fighter Aircraft - Excellent! | eBay

wrknr 190176

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 14 sept 1945
> 
> 
> View attachment 294480


WWII US Photo Negative US Captured German Heinkel He 219 Tail #290202 Arrival #3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative US Captured German Heinkel He 219 Tail #290202 Arrival #1 | eBay

Notice 88 and Würzburg radar in background

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative US Captured German Heinkel He 219 Tail #290202 Arrival #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative US Captured German Heinkel He 219 w/ US Pilots In Cockpit | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Heinkel He 219 On Airfield Apron #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2021)

Nice shots.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2021)

They sure are.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 7, 2021)

Probably lost marks for weathering the lower surfaces in Post #46


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German HEINKEL He 219 UHU Night Fighter plane w/ RADAR* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured German HEINKEL He 219 UHU Night Fighter plane w/ RADAR* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





190179 ? Kaufbeuren

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2021)

nice.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

Tail 190128














*WWII photo- US GI on Captured German Bomber/ Fighter plane Tail (190128)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI on Captured German Bomber/ Fighter plane Tail (190128)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## mjfur (Feb 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Tail 190128
> 
> View attachment 659248
> 
> ...



That's an Me 210/410 tail.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

Wrknr is he219


----------



## mjfur (Feb 24, 2022)

Unknown photo He 219 DV+DA W.Nr. 190105 - Page 3 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum


Page 3- Unknown photo He 219 DV+DA W.Nr. 190105 Luftwaffe and Axis Air Forces



forum.12oclockhigh.net




As per Petrick/Stocker Me 410B-3 WNr 190128 was found on 5 April 1945 at Hanau/Langendiebach

Cheers
Stig

PS: At least one more photo has appeared on the net showing it to have the last two letters 'NH' on its rear
Possibly assigned to 2.(F)/122 like its "sibling" WNr 190127 as F6+NH?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

captured beute Ju88 in foreground.














Org. Photo: Captured Luftwaffe Ju-88 Bomber He-219 Night Fighter on Airfield!!! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Org. Photo: Captured Luftwaffe Ju-88 Bomber He-219 Night Fighter on Airfield!!! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 20, 2022)

Nice shot, but I believe that is also a JU88 G1 in the back ground


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 14 sept 1945
> 
> 
> View attachment 294480


Beautiful, but lethal, silhouette reminds me of the Tigercat. I imagine not many who saw it survived to talk about it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Nice shot, but I believe that is also a JU88 G1 in the back ground


It is. I was too eager.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 7, 2022)

NASM He219 had the radar DiPoles attached yesterday afternoon. 

Tony

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Nov 29, 2022)

Tony Kambic said:


> NASM He219 had the radar DiPoles attached yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Tony


The dipoles were mounted permanently this morning at the Udvar_Hazy Museum on the He219.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 30, 2022)

Damn! I am in the area this week but won’t have time to go visit


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

